# 1/250 chance of baby having down syndrome. Worried.



## Ecaxx

At my 20 week scan I got a thick nuchal fold measurement (7.2mm) but nothing else was found so they said my risk is 1/250 of having ds.

Even though I know people that didn't have the nuchal fold measured after 12 weeks but they still did mine and caused so much worry. I refused amnio as I am only 20 and my risk should be lower. 

Even though my doctors are not that concerned, but advice would be appreciated


----------



## Shezza84uk

Hi hun from what I know it's a rough guide only, did your Dr seem concerned? Some ladies get low risk results and still have a baby with downs While someone who was high risk have a healthy baby the only true way to know is doing the amnio try not to worry best wishes x


----------



## madmae

my odds due to nuchal (3.6), bloods and age was 1:5 for downs....we opted to have an amnio and eventually got the all clear. It wouldn't have made any difference if he did have downs as abortion was not an option....but I needed to know. Have you been offered a detailed scan? We had one before the 1st amnio and it showed no soft markers. In the end you really do have to do what is best for you and your family. I don't think that age should come into it....yes the odds are lower for you than me but people at 20 have babies with downs and people of 45 don't.


----------



## SabrinaKat

In my case, at age 43/44, my risk for my age was 1/40; we did the nuchal fold/blood tests and my risk lowered to 1/162 -- considered by some as high risk, others as medium (depends on their cut-off (under 1/250 for some was high risk; others 1/150); we discussed and debated the amnio -- before I became pregnant, I was adamant that I would have the amnio, but as it became apparent that the risk of mc was about even (1/200 at my hospital) for my risks -- we decided to wait until the 20wk anomaly scan -- at that stage, I knew I couldn't do a termination (unless incompatible with life) -- but again, the scan was detailed and clear; my risk lowered to 1/300. My LO was born at 36wks due to MY pre-eclampsia, but he is perfectly healthy, happy and ahead on his developmental and social milestones. IF, however, there had been a higher risk, e.g. 1/5 or something was 'off' about the various scans, I would have had the amnio.

Age can be a risk factor, but women of all ages can have a DS (or other problem) child, so it will be decision (amnio) that only YOU can make. Incidentially, a reading at 20wks for the nuchal scan should NEVER be done as the baby has already moved beyond the parameters for proper NT testing (it has to be done at 12wks!), so I think your doctors were incredibly unprofessional and should NOT have scared you so much (think of the difference in size of baby at 12wks and 20wks). I was interested in having the blood tests that can be done around 20wks in addition to my 12wk/NT blood work and my consultant ob/gyn said that she never does them because they are so misleading, so we didn't. Can you have a proper anomaly scan done by somebody who has the expertise to reassure you regarding soft markers (face, femur, etc) and that MIGHT help you feel a little better?

best wishes


----------



## Ecaxx

Thank you everyone for your replies :)

And Sabrinakat thanks so much for your advice it reall eased my mind , I had two scans for my 20 weeks one was at a public n I had a private one 
Everthing looked good at the private scan , they had a detailed look at the hear brain face legs hands etc and it was all perfect. 
And since then my bumb and all is measuring fine for dates so I'm less worried.
Not long for my due date though fingers crossed :)


----------



## Chris77

Hi hun, my risk is 1/110 for Down Syndrome. DH and I declined the amnio because we wouldn't terminate anyway. The nuchal came back fine so it was apparently my bloods that made me high risk. There are no soft markers for DS either. I'm 34 years old and normal risk for my age is 1/350. 

Even with a 1/110 chance for DS, there is still a 99.1% chance that the baby is just fine. So you have about a 99.5% chance that all is good.

It's really hard not to worry so I won't say don't worry. But I will say try not to think about it too much. Just enjoy your pregnancy and be confident in the fact that, although you are considered high risk, there's still a 99.5% chance your LO is just fine!


----------



## Mummy of Ange

She emailed me this morning (i had the same nuchal fold thickness at 20 weeks so been keeping in touch). She had her baby boy on Monday and he is 100% healthy. xx


----------



## madmae

thats fantastic news....thanks for letting us know


----------



## Mindy_mini

I didnt think nuchal fold were supposed to be measured that late in pregnancy. I thought the ideal time was between 11 and 13+6 or something as thats when they are most accurate.

can anyone confirm/disagree with this?


----------



## mel9996

my ob told me they prefer to do the nuchal between 11 and 12 and half weeks


----------



## Mummy of Ange

Mindy_mini said:


> I didnt think nuchal fold were supposed to be measured that late in pregnancy. I thought the ideal time was between 11 and 13+6 or something as thats when they are most accurate.
> 
> can anyone confirm/disagree with this?

Nuchal transluencey is what they measure early on, nuchal fold is what they measure at 20 week x


----------



## Chris77

Mindy_mini said:


> I didnt think nuchal fold were supposed to be measured that late in pregnancy. I thought the ideal time was between 11 and 13+6 or something as thats when they are most accurate.
> 
> can anyone confirm/disagree with this?

My OB told me this as well.


----------



## wantagirlnow

Ecaxx said:


> At my 20 week scan I got a thick nuchal fold measurement (7.2mm) but nothing else was found so they said my risk is 1/250 of having ds.
> 
> Even though I know people that didn't have the nuchal fold measured after 12 weeks but they still did mine and caused so much worry. I refused amnio as I am only 20 and my risk should be lower.
> 
> Even though my doctors are not that concerned, but advice would be appreciated

Hey, I also refused any screening at my 12 week scan but when I had my anomaly scan, I sdaw on my scan notes it said 6.1mm for nuchal fold, I didn't know it was over the limit till I looked online! I've been soo worried ever since and been googling every day. I'm due next month xxx


----------



## wantagirlnow

I was 21+6 days when I had the scan. The sonographer didn't sayt anything but wrote on my notes ''cannot exclude chromosomal or genetic syndrome'..everything else looked okay inc nasal bone which was 7.8mm but I'm still worried, let me know how you get on xxx


----------



## babydust1990

I had a nuchal fold of 7.1 at 20 weeks, I opted amnio just so I could be prepared as they upped my odds from 1:7800 to 1:150. Alls well with the result, no downs! Its just one of those things for most people if there are no other markers, I'm actually shocked how many people have experienced it!


----------



## wantagirlnow

babydust, I've been so scared. Still am, i'm due next month, wat about u? xx


----------



## Mummy of Ange

Im due 11th May and im still terrified even though this was the only marker they found.

The girl who started this thread has infact PM's me and she has had a healthy baby boy, no problems.


----------



## wantagirlnow

Thats brill news mummy of Ange,thank God her baby's ok...did they say why a nuchal fold would be increased then? :/ I can't even enjoy this pregnancy, I just want to see baby...it's horrible not knowing :( xxxx


----------



## Mummy of Ange

Just one of those things apparantely.

I have been Googling everything since 20 weeks and im now 36 weeks, its driving me insane. I found an article on this website, it put my mind at rest a bit 

https://scienceblog.com/community/older/2001/D/200114632.html


----------



## wantagirlnow

Me too, every single day n the same things keep popping up on google! :/
Now I'm thinking, wonder what the nt was at 12 wk scan as I declined screening xxx


----------



## Mummy of Ange

Me too didn't think twice about it. Had a 4d scan at 25 weeks and lady said she looked perfect, nasal bone was clear and she is measuring in the 98th percentile for everything which is s good sign.

Won't settle till I see her xx


----------



## wantagirlnow

Mummy of Ange said:


> Me too didn't think twice about it. Had a 4d scan at 25 weeks and lady said she looked perfect, nasal bone was clear and she is measuring in the 98th percentile for everything which is s good sign.
> 
> Won't settle till I see her xx


Gosh,I'm the same...is nasal bone a good indicator things should be okay? my sonographer didn't say anything but baby's nasal bone was clear too xxx


----------



## Mummy of Ange

Apparately so, if a nasal bone is clear it's a good sign, also check femur length. Down syndrome babies tend to have short femur bones


----------



## Ecaxx

Hey ladies Don't stress to much I had a stressfull pregnancy to but everything turned out peftect if no other markers were found then ok sure everything is fine...


Please keep me updated ladies


----------



## SabrinaKat

Ecaxx -- did you have your LO? (I had mine in Feb, so don't really check the third tri-mester ones--) It sounds like all the worry was for nothing -- congrats!

best wishes


----------



## Ecaxx

Hey Hun yes I did have my baby boy 14 days ago... And everything went well :) the worry was for nothing and congrats on your baby to


----------

